# Apple Iphone App problem



## saj1011 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello, I bought "jibbigo" (translator app) on my iphone 4 some months ago. I recently upgraded phone to iphone 5, however the app never transferred by cloud or whatever. So, please can someone tell me how to transfer over app without having to buy it again.
thanks


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Since you already bought it, you can just download it again.


----------



## saj1011 (Mar 26, 2014)

ok, thanks


----------

